
Apollo astronauts left trash, mementos and experiments on the moon - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/apollo-astronauts-anniversary-trash-mementos-experiments-moon
======
blodovnik
Trash - the most human of all artifacts.

Trash on the moon. There's really no limit for our potential to ruin any
environmenT.

